# Platypus in England



## Bashthemonitor

Does anyone have a pet platypus in england? i'm just asking in pure curiosity?


----------



## vgorst

Platypus in the UK (pet, collection or zoo) doesn't exist (as far as I know).

Did an assignment on them last year and there are very few in captivity (and they've proven almost impossible to successfully breed). They are very difficult to keep as they are so secretive, the enclosure must have underground chambers as well as clean, moving water.

I don't think any UK zoos hold platypus, and only several zoos outside of Aussie do (a couple in USA and a few in Europe).


----------



## stubeanz

From what I understand there are no platypus kept outside Australia. There have been in the past and even bred in America but none at the mOment... Aparently they are very hard to keep and breed!


----------



## Bashthemonitor

thank you both


----------



## vgorst

This is why I had a dream about platypus last night!! 

And I just had a look, Stubeanz is right, there aren't any outside Aussie...but in my dream there were some in Scotland :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis

I could be wrong but isn't Australia the country where they have completely banned any export of their native wildlife other than for zoo exhibits? 
If this is the case then a privately owned platypus would be a definite rarity! I would have one.... they'd be DWA though maybe, being venomous and all.


----------



## Amalthea

Only the males are venomous


----------



## Bashthemonitor

@Ophexis they're not legally trading any animals or plants across seas (apart from humans) i mean all bearded dragons are either illegal or children of illegal trade animals


----------



## wingzero

Platypus have only recently been semi-regularly bred in captivity in Australia. There was a breeding in 1943 and then no more until I think the late 1990s. Since then Healesville and Taronga have both bred a few, but they are still by no means established as a captive population. Until that happens, the only even vaguely arguable justification for sending them overseas would be the commercial benefit of the exporting institution.


----------



## sam gamgee

Personally thinking out loud : leave em where they are........


Dave


----------



## Ophexis

Amalthea said:


> Only the males are venomous


Yes, I read that, I found that really fascinating!  Platypus are just too cute, you just wouldn't suspect it of a cuddly male :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They are awesome little critters :flrt:


----------



## 5plusmany

wingzero said:


> Platypus have only recently been semi-regularly bred in captivity in Australia. There was a breeding in 1943 and then no more until I think the late 1990s. Since then Healesville and Taronga have both bred a few, but they are still by no means established as a captive population. *Until that happens, the only even vaguely arguable justification for sending them overseas would be the commercial benefit of the exporting institution*.


Surely it's justifiable if a conservation centre in another country would do a better job? Though I can't see a private individual having much success even if allowed to try.


----------



## wingzero

Your right about the conservation, but many species dont produce well when removed from a natural environment. Sometimes international conservation does work which is why you are right, just not in all cases .


----------

